# JoyOS again



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello again DX community. I am the guy that flashed JoyOS and did a write up on it a few weeks ago and now I am back with something for someone daring to test. I ran the ROM through the jBART(Burgerz Android ROM Toolbox) tool from that _other development forum_ in order to try and get it translated into English and I just wanted to post the result for someone with a spare DX to test. Please do not try this if you need to use your phone just in case it gets screwed up for some reason.

Download:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pgch8kho9j5nx01/android_v2.3.7_cdma_shadow_4.5.1_57_DX5-26.zip
MD5=edc4200038b2a3e71894f08c505d0349

Please do the normal wipes and apply the latest GB(I think 8/28)GAPPS.

Again, I am not a developer so please do not try this if you do not know what you are doing because I am only just trying to learn too.


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got a spare DX. I'll flash it tonight.


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for giving it a go. Anything to report? Did it get translated to English?

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

It runs really smooth! It did translate to English, but it wasn't set at boot. I had to find the language setting first, which wasn't very hard. There are a few apps that still have a chinese description, but it's the root browser it comes with and something else that I have no idea what it is. Just 3 check boxes with chinese writing.
I had some major force closes issues with the play store and many apps just opening a black screen on the first boot, but after a reboot I haven't had any more issues.
My spare isn't activated, so I think I'm gonna flash this on my daily use DX and see how it runs. I'm gonna load my kid's games and apps on the spare and set her loose on it and see how it hold up to heavy child's play 
But I'd recommend installing a different keyboard, since the default one auto corrects to chinese. It can be turned off, but it's still chinese writing all over it. I installed swype beta, and it runs great.


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

I linked here from www.droidxforums.com so you might get some more testers.


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

danjull said:


> It runs really smooth! It did translate to English, but it wasn't set at boot. I had to find the language setting first, which wasn't very hard. There are a few apps that still have a chinese description, but it's the root browser it comes with and something else that I have no idea what it is. Just 3 check boxes with chinese writing.
> I had some major force closes issues with the play store and many apps just opening a black screen on the first boot, but after a reboot I haven't had any more issues.
> My spare isn't activated, so I think I'm gonna flash this on my daily use DX and see how it runs. I'm gonna load my kid's games and apps on the spare and set her loose on it and see how it hold up to heavy child's play
> But I'd recommend installing a different keyboard, since the default one auto corrects to chinese. It can be turned off, but it's still chinese writing all over it. I installed swype beta, and it runs great.


Thanks for that. My DX is my only phone so I can't have a lot of down time on it to test. I will probably give it a go after 10pm this evening when I don't expect to get any more calls. The smoothness might have something to do with how ridiculously small the ROM is. I think LiquidSmooth roms are some of the smallest around and this is a few MB less than that. I know there are ways(and tutorials) to manually translate apps to different languages but, I have not tried that route yet. I am sure someone around here can do it though(hint, hint). Swype is my go to keyboard now so I always have a backup of it on Titanium.

Obviously the ROM is not mine and I cannot possibly hope to support it in terms of the more technical aspects but, I am willing to help those who get stuck to find the answers they need. Google search is your friend.

As for Droidxforums, that is cool just so long as no one tries to dirty flash it and gets a brick and then blames me!


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

People should know better than to blame anyone for a bad flash. It's running fine on both my phones right now.

Any idea about the CM options in the settings menu that don't appear to work?
The launcher doesn't feel very... functional, so I ditched it for ADW. But so far that's the only swap I've done, besides the keyboard.


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Danjull I am about to flash it now. I haven't had a chance to get back to it yet.

The CM settings are there because I believe it's based on 7.2. At least I think I remember that from the original post. I might go with Holo launcher or Go launcher if the stock one sucks.

Time for a nandroid...

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

It's not that it sucks, you just can't arrange the icons and widgets however you want. Some of the CM settings do work, just not the one I wanted  The battery percentage in the status bar didn't work.


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay so I am mostly set up now. I didn't even bother playing with the stock launcher and just went with Go so that I could set up faster.

Set up took some patience for sure. At first it would not connect to Wi-Fi or Google servers. I guess that's because 3g is not working according to the original OP.
So I shut it down and got into recovery via bootmenu(thank you Wizard) then wiped caches and reflashed the Rom. That fixed it enough so that I could get in and switch it to English. Then I noticed that gapps were missing so I reflashed those and I was on my way.

I haven't checked all of the CM settings yet for functionality but, will try to get to it tomorrow. Gotta get some sleep and charge the phone too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Just figured out how to get battery percentage. Settings> display> switch to center clock> turn on left battery percent or some thing similar.

Also my ringer and notification were set to silent by default.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't send MMS. Tried with GoSMS, but no luck there either.


----------



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I thought this might be the case with mine too. Do you have 3g working danjull? I managed to get everything more or less working though it took some time to figure it all out. Did you manually enter APN settings for Verizon or your carrier if it's different? I googled "Verizon APN settings" and entered those values(from NXWIKI site) using APN Global app from the Play Store. I also manually put them into the Go SMS app. Touch squares in upper left corner of Go SMS then select settings>advanced>scroll down to MMS settings>check fill apn manually> enter MMSC, etc..

I hope this helps. Also, I think you can edit the build.prop to try and fix mobile data and MMS though that is perhaps a little more advanced. Make a back up of your current build.prop before changing values just in case.

Update: So I had 3g working but then had to reboot the phone and now it is not. The APN settings must not stick through a reboot which is a bummer. I suppose had I backed up my settings I could have easily restored them using the APN tool I mentioned above. So since wifi works really well for me I was thinking that this could be a good rom for those of you out there craving a lightweight media streamer type rom to use with xbmc, netflix, etc. I have not tested video play back yet but can confirm that Pandora works fine through wifi. So far as I can tell it is CM7 based and therefore there are probably fixes or workarounds in the wild to fix most issues. Battery life feels similar to CM4DX-GB on my phone. I lost about 20% over night last night on the battery without any special battery saving measures.

I am thinking about SBFing so I can try the reworked LiquidICS but, I will try YouTube and Netflix first just to test functionality.

Update#2: You Tube = yes; Video playback via MX Player = yes; Netflix = no, though it opened it would not play a show

Here's hoping one of our fine devs finds some free time to take a look at this rom and is able to fix the 3g issue or just take out the telephone stuff and make it wifi only(and even lighter).

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------

